# Venison summer sausage



## beaverhunter (Jan 5, 2015)

Made a 10lbs batch yesterday but in the smoker at 120f for 4hrs as per the book the bumped the temp up to 165f the highest I could get my internal temp was 147 it peaked got up to check at 2 am and turned it off. Is this gonna be ok to eat? I also had pork fat mixed in as well.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 5, 2015)

We have to have more info. What is in it? does it have cure?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 5, 2015)

7lbs whitetail 2lbs pork fat and cure number 1 the recipes is for venison summer sausage out of rytek kulas book


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

147 will be fine for an IT, FDA now uses 145* as the new "safe" temp for pork.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2015)

Taken from food safety , gov

*Cooking Whole Cuts of Pork:* USDA has lowered the recommended safe cooking temperature for whole cuts of pork from 160 ºF to 145 ºF with the addition of a three-minute rest time. Cook pork, roasts, and chops to 145 ºF as measured with a food thermometer before removing meat from the heat source, with a three-minute rest time before carving or consuming. This will result in a product that is both safe and at its best quality—juicy and tender.
*Cooking Whole Cuts of Other Meats:* For beef, veal, and lamb cuts, the safe temperature remains unchanged at 145 ºF, but the department has added a three-minute rest time as part of its cooking recommendations.
[h2]*What Cooking Temperatures Didn’t Change?*[/h2]
*Ground Meats:* *This change does not apply to ground meats, including beef, veal, lamb, and pork, which should be cooked to 160 ºF and do not require a rest time.*
*Poultry:* The safe cooking temperature for all poultry products, including ground chicken and turkey, stays the same at 165 ºF.
*With cure the IT temp should have reached a minimum of 152 .....reheat in the smoker or place in a 180 degree hot water bath and bring the IT temp to 154*

_*Joe*_


----------



## sb59 (Jan 6, 2015)

Beaverhunter said:


> Made a 10lbs batch yesterday but in the smoker at 120f for 4hrs as per the book the bumped the temp up to 165f the highest I could get my internal temp was 147 it peaked got up to check at 2 am and turned it off. Is this gonna be ok to eat? I also had pork fat mixed in as well.


Next time if you're done applying smoke bring sausage inside and put in oven to finish. More even heat and you're not fighting outside elements.Also smoker temp of 165 will take forever to get an internal of 165. Bump to 180 as said and add a water pan, the moisture will help bring up the sausage temp. also keep a close eye that you don't run too hot and break down the fat. Summer sausage & pastrami are the only times I use a water pan after applying smoke. I haven't noticed any diff. in flavor but have far less problems with temp. stall.


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

What temps do you guys run your smokers at when doin sausage?


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2015)

BH, Sorry about the misleading temp info I gave you, I've taken a lot of SS out at 145-150 but probably wasn't correct. I start at 110-120 and dry for 1 hour before adding smoke. Bump up to 13-140 for a few and then try to keep the smoker around 160-170 to get the right IT


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 7, 2015)

I always take my meat up to temp in a water bath. Cold smoke your meat, then bring up to temp in the water bath. Works beautifully!


----------



## beaverhunter (Jan 7, 2015)

I ate some it was good didn't get sick and still here to type so it's all good. Next time I will try some of the above suggestions. So what is the hottest you guys would run the smoker at? Thanks for all the help!


----------



## jeff sedlmayr (Jan 8, 2015)

The problem with taking your smoker temp up to high is you start to melt some of the fat out of the meat. That is your flavor. You don't want to lose any of that in your sausage. That is why I use a water bath. My friend designed it to stay at a constant temperature that is digitally controlled. That way it is easy to get your meat to whatever temperature you are looking for!


----------



## iacraig (Mar 22, 2015)

I run around 180 until an IT of 156 or better.  156 is a common recommended IT by commercial sausage kits.  When I add cheese, I can use regular bulk pepper jack or cheddar from behind my grocers meat counter, and I've never had the cheese melt out @ 180 with IT of 156.  Also, I trust my Maverick dual thermometer to get accurate temp readings of both. My friends use high temp cheese and run their smokers quite a bit hotter and/or not need monitor the temp as close, but I think I can often  tell it in the texture of their finished sausage.  It isn't bad, just chewier.


----------

